# Is there wind enuf2kitesurf in Mar Menor in July & Aug?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to kitesurf in Spain next June, July & August

I have never been to Spain before

I have targeted Mar Menor but having no experience of that region, I currently do not know if it will be windy enough

I need winds between 12 & 24 knots


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*wind*

I think you have choose the wrong place, you will be lucky if the breeze is enough to relieve the heat for yourself, let alone kite flying, not sure if your joking


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: wind*



julie798 said:


> I think you have choose the wrong place, you will be lucky if the breeze is enough to relieve the heat for yourself, let alone kite flying, not sure if your joking


can you suggest where i might find enough wind in spain


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Phil

These guys seem too be doing OK there........

Mar Menor July-August 07Windspeed 27 knots kite sizes 9 - 12 metres


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Phil

I'm not a kitesurfer (I stay on dry(ish) land in a kite buggy) but I'd have thought Tarifa would do it?

Alternatively, why not try asking on a kitesurfing forum? Maybe the ex-Flexifoil forum at http://forum.kitecrowd.com/kitesurfing/ ?

Ian


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Is there wind enuf2kitesurf in Mar Menor in July & A*



philbre said:


> I want to kitesurf in Spain next June, July & August
> 
> I have never been to Spain before
> 
> ...


As close to the Pyrenees French/Spanish border as pos

The winds coming off the hills can be fantastic to frightening

for more consistent sailing winds you need the Atlantic coast of Spain


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Santander, Biaritz coastline fantastic. Mar Menor warmer, but bit of a cesspit.




Andy


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Tarifa, north west of Algeciras.


----------

